

Pre-built VirtualBox images of common OSes - snoopybbt
http://virtualboxes.org/

======
jdong
Why should I trust these guys?

~~~
snoopybbt
Actually you shouldn't, in the sense that there's nothing certifying that the
images are 'clean'.

But: I downloaded one of the images just for testing out some servers setup
locally (no deployment to the wild net) and for that I think it's gonna be
fine.

Of course, I'll give it minimal access to the Internet.

~~~
snoopybbt
Actually I see the network interface is set to be bridged to eth0.

Not something i like.

Better set it to NAT.

